# Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)



## Gast20190527 (27. April 2017)

*Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Hallo alle,

gestern Abend ist der absolute Supergau einem Arbeitskollegen von mir passiert. Er hat seine 240er Eisbär von Alphacool mit einer GPX GPU Kühlung und den dazu gehörigen Schläuchen erweitert. Der Umbau ging gut und schnell, alles hat geklappt. 

Aber dann gings los ... Beim ersten Start vom PC ist alles ganz normal gestartet, wir haben im Gehäuse geschaut wie hoch der Wasserverlust ist um Wasser nachzufüllen (es aber nicht getan). Nachdem wir zuerst dachten die Pumpe funktioniert nicht weil plötzlich das OCCOOL zeichen ausging, haben wir den PC ausgeschaltet. Bei einem erneuten Versuch den PC zu starten ging er überhaupt nicht mehr an. Wir haben auf den Startknopf am Gehäuse gedrückt aber der PC blieb ohne Reaktion. Wir haben dann alles nochmals genau untersucht und gemerkt das an dem Anschluss von der GPX Einheit etwas Wasser getropft hat obwohl alles korrekt und fest verschraubt war und auf dem Netzteil gelandet sind. Kabel waren aber nicht betroffen. Wir haben dann die GPX ausgebaut und beim Ausbau schon gemerkt das alles feucht war. Beim genauen hinschauen haben wir dann gemerkt das sich Wasser auf der GPU verteilt hat. Es sind aber nur auf der GPU Wassertropfen. Aber auch ein Versuch ohne GPU via igpu hat den PC nicht zum an gehen gebracht.

Nun schreibe ich euch, da wir nicht wissen was wir tun sollen. Der PC steht seid gestern Abend vor einer Heizung um zu trocknen. Was können wir oder sollten wir noch tun? Kann man da überhaupt noch etwas retten nach einem Wasserschaden am PC oder ist alles am Ende ? Sollten wir den PC auseinanderbauen um alles besser trocknen zu lassen ? 

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## taglicht (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Und genau aus dem Grund lässt man den PC zunächst getrennt vom Netz und stopft Taschentücher an sämtliche Verschlüsse, um die Dichtheit des Kreislaufs zu prüfen, wenn man an der WaKü bastelt.

Wenn dann mal was runter tropft kann man es einfach wegwischen und/oder trocknen lassen. Ein Schaden entsteht ja nicht durch die Flüssigkeit sondern den Kurzschluss, wenn der Rechner in Betrieb ist.

Ich bezweifle also, dass eure Trocknungsaktion das Problem löst. Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr nach und nach die Komponenten mit jeweiligem Ersatz durchtesten müssen. Vorher aber in jedem Fall eine genaue Sichtprüfung der Teile machen. Wenn's ganz blöd kommt, hats dir PSU, GPU und Board zerlegt...


----------



## Gast20190527 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

der pc startet inzwischen wieder, läuft aber noch nicht 100% stabil. Heute abend wird nochmal getrocknet und morgen sollte dann wieder alles gehen. Wir glauben derzeit nicht das sich da was verabschiedet hat, werden wir morgen wissen. Es waren maximal kleine Tröpfchen auf dem MB verteilt, nichts weltbewegendes.

Sowas wie das mit dem Taschentuch weis man auch immer erst hinterher, da bringen auch solche tollen Ratschläge nix. Es lag wohl defintiv an dem Anschluss der GPX, irgendwas ist da undicht obwohl alle Dichtungen vorhanden sind. Mal schauen was AT dazu sagt.

Sollte sich wirklich PSU, MB und GPU verabschiedet haben, ist das natürlich ärgerlich aber kein Weltuntergang. Die PSU und das MB werden nächsten Monat bei ihm sowieso ausgetauscht und die 1070 kann auch gut gebraucht ersetzt werden.


----------



## taglicht (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Mag vielleicht belehrend geklungen haben, aber war nur als allgemeiner Tipp gedacht. Nicht auszuschließen, dass dieser irgendjemandem mal von Nutzen ist.

Bevor ihr da jetzt wieder alles regulär in Betrieb nehmt, würde ich dennoch alles einmal auseinander bauen, wo Wasser vorzufinden war und gründlich trocknen. Kannst dazu auch nen Fön auf niedrigster Stufe vorsichtig nutzen, gerade fürs Innere des Netzteil. Und lieber einen Tag länger stehen lassen... Kann auch nicht Schaden. 

Sollte euch bei der Montage kein Fehler unterlaufen sein, ist ein Defekt der Verschlüsse o.ä. nicht auszuschließen. In dem Fall könntet ihr im Schadenfall zumindest die Kosten beim Hersteller geltend machen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

montiert wurde defintiv nix falsch, der Kühlblock wurde korrekt montiert und einfach mit den passenden Schnellverschlüssen verschlossen. Das Problem mit dem Tropfen war an der Stelle wo das Wasser in den Block reinläuft an diesem Winkel. 

Im Netzteil selbst, kann eigentlich nichts nass bzw feucht geworden sein, da die kleinen Wasserspritzer nur auf dem Gehäusedeckel vom Netzteil waren und nirgends reingelaufen sind. lediglich die GPU war angefeuchtet und ein bisschen was vom Mainboard. Wir werden aber morgen nochmals bevor wir den PC wieder starten alles auseinanderbauen und schauen ob irgendwo waassertropfen sind. Am Samstag bekommt mein Arbeitskollege dann auch sein externes Nezteil um den Verbund auserhalb vom Gehäuse zu testen auf Dichtigkeit, Luftblasen und Wassermenge.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> montiert wurde defintiv nix falsch, der Kühlblock wurde korrekt montiert und einfach mit den passenden Schnellverschlüssen verschlossen. Das Problem mit dem Tropfen war an der Stelle wo das Wasser in den Block reinläuft an diesem Winkel.
> 
> Im Netzteil selbst, kann eigentlich nichts nass bzw feucht geworden sein, da die kleinen Wasserspritzer nur auf dem Gehäusedeckel vom Netzteil waren und nirgends reingelaufen sind. lediglich die GPU war angefeuchtet und ein bisschen was vom Mainboard. Wir werden aber morgen nochmals bevor wir den PC wieder starten alles auseinanderbauen und schauen ob irgendwo waassertropfen sind. Am Samstag bekommt mein Arbeitskollege dann auch sein externes Nezteil um den Verbund auserhalb vom Gehäuse zu testen auf Dichtigkeit, Luftblasen und Wassermenge.



Drück euch die Daumen , dass nichts kaputt gegangen ist.


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

So kurzes Update, es war das Mainboard. Irgnendwie gab es durch die undichte stelle nen Kurzschluss auf dem Mainboard. Gestern neues MB eingebaut und alles funktioniert wieder tadellos. Die undichte Stelle haben wir mit selbst gekauften 90 Grad Winkeln behoben. 

Bisher läuft alles ganz gut und super leise bzw unhörbar. Eisbär läuft auf 12v und die Lüfter darauf mit 5v (auf 7v hört man sie etwas und es bringt maximal 2 Grad Verbesserung). Nur die Temperaturen gefallen uns noch nicht. Unter Last haben wir fast 65 Grad GPU Temperatur die sich allerdings nach ca 30 Minutenj fast um 10 Grad verbesert. Wir glaube es liegt daran das CPU sowie GPU  über einen 360er Radiator laufen was uns auch zu wenig ist. Ein weitere 240er wird noch verbaut, leider muss das jetzt noch bis Mittwoch / Donnerstag warten da wir den schlauch der für den 240er Radiator jetzt für die GPX Einheit nutzen mussten und keine pasenden Anschlüsse haben. Ursprünglich war ja geplant das an der GPX Einheit ein 90 Grad Winkel inkl Schlauch verbaut wird, der aber leider undicht war. 


Ich denke wenn wir noch einen 240er Radiator in den Kreislauf schnallen, sollten sich die Temperaturen verbessern.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Immerhin geht wieder alles. Das freut mich für euch.


----------



## chaotium (30. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Und darum kauf ich mir keine AIO Wakü

Bevor ich meine Wakü befülle mach ich nen Drucktest mit Luft. Da sehe ich schnell wenn was dich ist. xD


----------



## Gast20190527 (30. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

ich verstehe grad den zusammenhang nicht ? Eigentlich ist das System von Alphacool super easy, man kauft eine Eisbär und ne GPX Einheit und steckt alles zusammen. Ob der Winkel undicht war wegen Alphacool oder wegen unserem wenigen Wissen in Sachen Wakü  weis nun am Ende keiner. Dieser Fehler hätte dir auch in einem Custom Loop passieren können. Als wir gestern die Kiste wieder zusammengebaut haben mit neuen Winkeln ging das Befüllen total easy und nach wenigen Minuten war alles fertig.

Ich kann nichtmal zu 100% sagen ob das MB wirklich nen kurzen hatte und das am Wasser lag. Ich hatte  mit Gigabyte Boards schon vor Wasser oft Probleme mit Kurzschlüssen. Aber das alte MB ja zurück geht und gut geschrieben wird und das neue den gleichen Preis hatte, steht ja kein Verlust im Raum.


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Der Fehler kann immer passieren, egal ob Fertig Wasserkasten oder Customer Wakü.
Wichtig ist eben, dass du kontrollierst. Und ich denke, dass du da in Zukunft sicher wesentlich akribischer arbeiten wirst.
Aber passieren kann das immer. Da passt die Dichtung nicht oder das Gewinde ist nicht in Ordnung. Pech kann immer passieren.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Eben, habe letztens zwei neue Schlauchtüllen verbaut und mein Ablasshahn mittels Schlauch an andere Position versetzt gehabt.
Beim befüllen ist mir aufgefallen das beide Tüllen aus dem Gewinde undicht waren.

Natürlich ist nichts passiert, da ich das System nur mit überbrücktem Netzteil befülle und alles ausgiebig mit Küchenrollen Papier ausgelegt hatte.
Aber die Tüllen habe ich drei mal demontiert und neu verschraubt da ich mir die Un-Dichtigkeit nicht erklären konnte. 

Am Schlauch kam auch nichts, da hatte ich ein 16/10er Schlauch auf eine 13er Tülle drauf gestreckt... 
Das sitzt so bombenfest das ich den Schlauch nicht mehr abgezogen bekomme und runter geschnitten werden muss.

Ende der Geschichte waren die vormontierte O-Ringe.
Hatte selber noch welche da und nachdem ich sie ausgetauscht habe war es dicht.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Wir haben uns das ganze jetzt eine weile angesehen und auch mal Temperaturen verglichen und Lautstärke. Leider wurden wir ziemlich enttäuscht und haben  beschlossen das der alte Morpheus + noctua P12 Lüfter und die Noctua NH-D15 Luftkühlung wesentlich meher Leistung bei sehr geringer lautstärke bringen. Es stimmt also scheinbar was man immer wieder hört, eine Wasserkühlung sollte man wenn überhaupt nur als kompletter Neubau machen und sich erstmal keine Wunder erwarten.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

kommt auf Budget an 
hab meine damals direkt mit nem mora3 aufgelegt und bin der meinung das ding war und ist ein wunder, wohl auch weil meine damalige gtx480 dannach nicht mehr zu hören war


----------



## Wolfgang75 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Wir haben uns das ganze jetzt eine weile angesehen und auch mal Temperaturen verglichen und Lautstärke. Leider wurden wir ziemlich enttäuscht und haben  beschlossen das der alte Morpheus + noctua P12 Lüfter und die Noctua NH-D15 Luftkühlung wesentlich meher Leistung bei sehr geringer lautstärke bringen. Es stimmt also scheinbar was man immer wieder hört, eine Wasserkühlung sollte man wenn überhaupt nur als kompletter Neubau machen und sich erstmal keine Wunder erwarten.



Um was für ein System geht´s denn überhaupt?
Ein 240er  Radiator wird sicher keine Wunder vollbringen.


----------



## Gast20190527 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

wir hatten einen 360er und zusätzlich einen 240er Radiator verbaut. Es war ein Verbund zwischen 360er Eisbär und der passenden GPX Einheit. Verbunden wurde auch alles korrekt, vom Pumpe zu GPU dann zu einem Radiator und dann zu dem anderen und wieder zurück zur Pumpe. Aber wir vor allem bei der GPU Temperatur gemerkt das unter last fas 70 bis 80 Grad keine Seltenheit waren. Das sind wir aber mit einem Morpheus oder hybrid Cooler von EVGA nie gewohnt gewesen. Dafür muss man sagen war es enorm leise. Die GPU war nicht hörbar da ohne Lüfter und auf den beiden Radiatoren waren jeweils Noctua P12 angeschlossen auf 7v

Gekühlt wurde ein i5 6600k und eine GTX 1070. Die Pumpe lief auf maximal Laufleistung 2700 RPM. Wir haben den PC bestimmt 200x im Kreis gedreht um Luft im Verbund zu finden aber nach ca 0.5 Liter haben wir einfach nichtsmehr gefunden. Aber die Temperaturen waren einfach schlecht. vor allem wie gesagt bei der GPU. Wieso allerdings Wasser das bei der CPU ca 40 Grad CPU Temperatur schafft, nach ca 30cm im Schlauch bei der GPU dann fast 70 Grad erreicht ist eine Frage die wir nicht beantworten konnten.


----------



## Wolfgang75 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

Hatte die GPX Einheit denn auch eine interne Pumpe?
Die Eisbärpumpe allein könnte etwas zu schwach sein,meine sogar gelesen zu haben das dann zwei Pumpen erforderlich sind(hatte so eine WaKü auch mal in Planung).


----------



## Gast20190527 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär wurde erweitert und PC geht nicht mehr an  (bekommt keinen Strom)*

nein hatte sie nicht, aber das brauch sie auch nicht. Die Eisbär Pumpe reicht völlig


----------

